# Industry News: Panasonic Announces the New LUMIX S1H Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 1, 2019)

> *Press Release:*
> With Cinema-Quality Video and the World’s First 6K/24p*1 Recording Capability
> *Newark, NJ (May 31, 2019) – *Panasonic Corporation is proud to announce the newest addition to the LUMIX S series, the LUMIX S1H, a new Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera equipped with a full-frame image sensor. As the world’s first camera capable of video recording at 6K/24p _1 (3:2 aspect ratio), 5.9K/30p (16:9 aspect ratio), and 10-bit 60p 4K/C4K._2 *3, it combines the video quality of a professional camera and the high mobility of a mirrorless camera. The LUMIX S1H will be released to world markets in fall 2019.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 1, 2019)

This is the camera I've been waiting for Canon to deliver.

It will be interesting to see how this works out for Panasonic. They seemed poised to dominate the pro mirrorless video market with their Lumix line. The S1H looks like its going to be a mini VariCam and the GH's already own the m43 video market.

Canon seems intent on sticking to their strategy of only supporting pro video workflows and capture with their Cinema line.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 1, 2019)

Contrast Detect autofocus?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jun 1, 2019)

Regardless if you think we need 6K or not, I'm glad Panasonic is pushing the industry forward.
They have the best EVF, IBIS, 4K, first 6K. They need to work on AF to Sony & Canon level.

I bought my S1 for $2250 via Greentoe. Got free battery and grip, free 3 year extended warranty, free vlog upgrade 10 bit 422 FW update allow internal. Sold the grip and the camera to be $2000.

Compare to EOS R, it has IBIS, better sensor (great dynamic range vs 5D4), dual card slot, better 4k, 5.76 million dot EVF, better ergonomic (joystick, custom dial, no touch bar).

I sold my Canon 5DIV for $2000. It's crazy I can upgrade to mirrorless for similar price. Competitions is good for everyone. I hope Canon responded. That's the benchmark value to go by.

I shot Canon for 10 years and waited patiently while friends and other photographer switch to Sony etc, but only to be disappointed with EOS R released. They use 5D IV sensor, single card slot, no IBIS along with some nice features like control ring adapter/ND adapter and sensor protection (nice features, but isn't high on my priority).

I'm hand holding non stabilize sensor for 2 seconds using my non IS Canon 24-70 2.8 II! I'm able to have a more flexible file for post processing. I shoot weddings and notice the lattitude I can push in post. It breathes new life into my EF lens (Canon, Sigma) that are sharper.

No camera is perfect for everyone and newer camera won't make you a better photographer, but it sure does make it easier and fun to capture with my Panasonic S1. It's one of the best purchase and bargain camera tool I've ever made in 10 years.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 1, 2019)

Still can't believe Canon had the nerve to charge me $100 for the unusable 8bit midtone crushing "Clog" upgrade to my 5D Mark IV. More importantly, I can't believe I was dumb enough to pay for it. Canon showing me out to be a hooplehead.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 2, 2019)

Canon is stagnant and stingy with video. smeone has to crush them. right now it seems like they dont care about videographers but they market tools as if they do.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Jun 4, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> ...
> I'm hand holding non stabilize sensor for 2 seconds using my non IS Canon 24-70 2.8 II! I'm able to have a more flexible file for post processing. I shoot weddings and notice the lattitude I can push in post. It breathes new life into my EF lens (Canon, Sigma) that are sharper.
> 
> No camera is perfect for everyone and newer camera won't make you a better photographer, but it sure does make it easier and fun to capture with my Panasonic S1. It's one of the best purchase and bargain camera tool I've ever made in 10 years.



Interesting. I thought there were severe limitations with the Sigma MC-21 EF-L adapter, which I assume you are using. How good/fast is AF with Canon lenses? Is AF usable for video at all with that adapter?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jun 4, 2019)

BurningPlatform said:


> Interesting. I thought there were severe limitations with the Sigma MC-21 EF-L adapter, which I assume you are using. How good/fast is AF with Canon lenses? Is AF usable for video at all with that adapter?



There is no AF-C right now. For certain type of photography that do not require on fast tracking, it's very fast and quick - pose portrait, slow walking, landscape, real estate, etc. It also focus down to -6EV like EOS R I had. I wouldn't use it for sport and wildlife unless you use for native lenses. Some of the lens I've had is as fast as my 5D IV using AF-S. It's probably focus faster in the dark vs 5D IV (-6EV).

With video, it's usable to record landscape and travel stuff. No AF-C so it's a pain. The video is gorgeous and clean if you can deal with that. Much better than my 5D IV/EOS R.

I'm hopeful that they will provide update for AF-C support since MC-11 did not initially has AF-C support either. All Sigma 11 L mount which is mostly DSLR + adapter has AF-C support so it just a matter of FW update.



RayValdez360 said:


> Canon is stagnant and stingy with video. smeone has to crush them. right now it seems like they dont care about videographers but they market tools as if they do.



They do care about videographers, you just have to spend money on C200 to get it. There is no free lunch with Canon - dual card slot, 4K 24P EOS RP, cropped 4K, IBIS. Always segmentation.


----------



## tmroper (Jun 7, 2019)

Tony Northtrup says the L mount has no future, so what's the point?


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 9, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Regardless if you think we need 6K or not, I'm glad Panasonic is pushing the industry forward.
> They have the best EVF, IBIS, 4K, first 6K. They need to work on AF to Sony & Canon level.
> 
> I bought my S1 for $2250 via Greentoe. Got free battery and grip, free 3 year extended warranty, free vlog upgrade 10 bit 422 FW update allow internal. Sold the grip and the camera to be $2000.
> ...




WOW.

Be ready for two year of painful canon bodies. They have no interest in being on the level of the competition. Yes, they mak fantastic glass...but if you can use it on a body that has features liek this, no need to wait on kneecapped canon features anymore.

Even the most die-hard canon fans can see that canon bodies ship is(has?) sailed. Ill hold on to my 5fd3 forever...its a beast. but the ease of use on my m50, sold me on the promise of mirrorless. Its just night and day. Rp...lol no thanks.

And AMFA...lol i dont miss it!


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 9, 2019)

tmroper said:


> Tony Northtrup says the L mount has no future, so what's the point?



I like tony a lot, but i basically cant watch his show anymore. its turned into pessimist photoher channel. He speaks much truth...but sometimes we want to hear actual good things.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jun 9, 2019)

ashmadux said:


> WOW.
> 
> Be ready for two year of painful canon bodies. They have no interest in being on the level of the competition. Yes, they mak fantastic glass...but if you can use it on a body that has features liek this, no need to wait on kneecapped canon features anymore.
> 
> ...



I agree. I waited and waited for Canon to release a proper mirror less with Canon's ergonomic, menu, EVF but they aren't interested in being competitive against Nikon, Sony or Panasonic only to them self. They align EOS R so it won't cannibalize Canon 5D IV and other DSLR in their line up. It's more iterations, segmentation, and upmarket. Switching to FF mirror less mean new native lens eventually. Do I want to be stuck in an ecosystem of iterations, segmentation and upmarket once I buy their expensive native lens?

Moving away from Canon body is the best photography choices I've made since switching from Canon speed light to Godox & Sigma Art lens and get the best value for my money.



tmroper said:


> Tony Northtrup says the L mount has no future, so what's the point?



You take advice from a guy that debate about RAW vs JPEG and encourage people to shoot jpg?

If he can predict the future, he would know dot com bubble and didn't lose those stock he had that worth million back then. He would have shorted the stock market and be rich instead of plugging his photography book and square space video right?

He doesn't know more than me and you. He made alot of predictions that's flat out wrong.

L Mount Alliance is definitely catering to professional niche. It's an alliance of Panasonic, Leica, and Sigma. They will never own a huge share like Canon with countless of iterations of Canon rebel, Canon RP, but they know their market segment. Professionals are more likely to buy multiple lenses than entry DSLR/FF mirrorless that require high volume low pricing. Leica never had a huge market, but they are still around. They are just catering to a different crowd vs Canon cater to multiple markets. 

There are going to be 42 L mount lenses by 2020. 11 L mount from Sigma this year along with FF mirrroless design lenses, trinity Panasonic 2.8 this year, Canon EF-L adapter MC-21 already released.

Panasonic S1H 6K is coming out in the Fall. Sigma Foveon FF is coming next year. That doesn't seems like the actions of a company that has no future and think the camera market is dying.

I'd be worry about Nikon though.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 10, 2019)

ashmadux said:


> I like tony a lot, but i basically cant watch his show anymore. its turned into pessimist photoher channel. He speaks much truth...but sometimes we want to hear actual good things.


maybe the industry is slow as shit. we barely get big technology breakthroughs but they still charge a lot for cameras. cellphones are evolving by the second especially on the photoside and it isnt all about sensors. its about software ans sensors and options/features.


----------

